# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Phi >  Du lịch Nam Phi 8 ngày giá rẻ

## hoanghue

*Tour du lịch Nam Phi*
*( Thời gian: 8 ngày/7 đêm, đường bay)*
_Hãy du lịch Nam Phi để tận hưởng khoảnh khắc đặt chân lên mũi Hảo Vọng (Cape of Good Hope), địa danh nổi tiếng trong lịch sử hàng hải nằm ở tọa độ: 34°21′23″vĩ nam, 18°29′ 15″kinh đông. Du khách sẽ có dịp chụp hình với tấm bảng ghi địa danh Cape of Good Hope kèm vĩ độ, kinh độ. Mũi Hảo Vọng cũng là quê hương của truyền thuyết về con tàu “Người Hà Lan bay”. Phong cảnh ở mũi Hảo Vọng và mũi Point đều tuyệt đẹp. Toàn bộ phần phía nam của bán đảo Cape là công viên quốc gia hoang dã, đồi núi lởm chởm, phong cảnh kỳ thú và chưa bị bàn tay con người tàn phá..._ 
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 01: Khởi hành đi Johannesburg*
Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa đoàn khởi hành ra sân bay Nội Bài đón chuyến bay tới Johannesburg. 
*Ngày 02: Johannesburg - Sun City (Ăn trưa, tối)*
Tới Johannesburg - Cửa ngõ chính vào Nam Phi, xe và HDV địa phương đưa đoàn tham quan thành phố xây dựng trên một mỏ vàng - Gold Reef City. Ăn trưa. Buổi chiều, đoàn khởi hành tới khu giải trí phức hợp Sun City, Qúy khách sẽ nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn Sun City hoặc tương đương. Ăn tối và thưởng thức chương trình múa truyền thống Extravaganza. 
*Ngày 03: Sun City (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Nguyên ngày, Qúy khách khởi hành tới Pilanesburg để tham quan. Khu bảo tồn động vật hoang dã Pilanesbur. Buổi chiều, Qúy khách trở lại Sun City nghỉ ngơi. 
*Ngày 04: Sun City - Prestoria - Johannesburg (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành tham quan thành phố Prestoria - thủ đô của Cộng hoà Nam Phi. Tại đây, Qúy khách sẽ tham quan những địa danh lịch sử như đài tưởng niệm Voortrekker, Paul Kruger House, Toà nhà liên bang, Toà Thị Chính, Quảng trường Nhà Thờ. Ăn trưa. Buổi chiều, Quý khách tham quan làng văn hoá Lesedi, mua sắm tại khu chợ trời Bruma. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn Higc Morningside hoặc tương đương. 
*Ngày 05: Johannesburg - Cape Town (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng và trả phòng khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành ra phi trường đón chuyến bay tới thành phố Cape Town. Tới Cape Town, xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn đi ăn trưa tại Trang trại nuôi Đà điểu Châu Phi. Buổi chiều, Qúy khách thưởng thức chương trình múa của đoàn Đà điểu Phi Châu. Sau đó, đoàn sẽ lên xe cáp treo để lên đỉnh Núi Bàn - một điểm du lịch độc đáo gắn liền với Cape Town. Buổi tối, đoàn ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn Higc Eastern Boulevard hoặc tương đương. 
*Ngày 06: Cape Town (Ăn Sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Buổi sáng, Qúy khách sẽ lên tàu để khám phá vịnh Hout, tới đảo Duiker để biết thêm về cuộc sống của một loài động vật biển - Hải Cẩu. Tiếp theo, đoàn tham quan trang viên của Groot Constantia. Đoàn nghỉ ăn trưa tại thị trấn Simon trước khi tới bãi biển Boulders để chụp hình với những chú chim cánh cụt. Buổi chiều, đoàn tham quan khu Bảo tồn thiên nhiên Cape of Good Hope - Mũi Hảo Vọng. Qúy khách sẽ lên xe điện để ra điểm cực nam của Mũi hảo vọng. ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 
*Ngày 07: Cape Town (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe và HDV địa phương đưa Quý khách tới tham quan Vườn thực vật Kirstenbosch, mua sắm quà lưu niệm tại khu V&A Water Front. ăn trưa. Buổi chiều, đoàn tham quan đảo Robben - nơi từng giam giữ tổng thống Nelson Mandela trong suốt 18 năm. ăn tối và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 
*Ngày 08: Cape Town - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng)*
Ăn sáng và trả phòng khách sạn. Quý khách khởi hành ra sân bay đón chuyến bay trở về Việt Nam.
*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI:  49.500.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 16 khách trở lên)*
** Giá bao gồm:*
- Lệ phí visa Nam Phi.
- Vé máy bay quốc tế khứ hồi
- Thuế sân bay các chặng quốc tế và chặng nội địa, phụ thu nhiên liệu ang không.
- Các đêm khách sạn 4* theo hành trình (2người/phòng).
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
- Phí thăm quan các điểm theo chương trình.
- Xe đón tiễn sân bay, đưa đi thăm quan và di chuyển giữa các thành phố.
- HDV suốt tuyến cùng đoàn.
- HDV tại Nam Phi nói tiếng Anh.
- Quà tặng: Túi du lịch + Mũ + dây gài vali + vỏ bọc hộ chiếu.
** Giá không bao gồm:*
- Các chi phí cá nhân.
- Chi phí yêu cầu dịch vụ xe và HDV ngoài giờ - Chi phí gọi đồ uống ang tại nhà ang và trong khách sạn.
- Chi phí phát sinh ngủ phòng đơn.
** Ghi chú:*
- Vì Đại sứ quán Nam Phi thu tiền lệ phí visa ngay khi nộp hồ sơ xin visa. Vì vậy, nếu vì bất cứ lý do nào Đại sứ quán Nam Phi từ chối cấp visa, khách phải mất tiền lệ phí visa là 52 USD.
- Quý khách nên hoàn tất và nộp hồ sơ cho Saigontourist 3 tuần trước ngày khởi hành.
- Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng.
- 2 ảnh 4x6cm mới chụp, trên nền trắng.
- Bản sao hợp đồng lao đông hoặc giấy xác nhận của cơ quan (nếu đang làm việc).
- Bản sao các giấy tờ ang quan đến công việc kinh doanh (nếu là chủ doanh nghiệp tư nhân).
- Bản sao giấy chứng nhận hưu trí (đối với khách hưu trí).
- Số dư tài khoản ngân ang hoặc sổ tiết kiệm (Bản sao).
(* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước)
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Chi nhánh: 199 Chùa Chuông – TP. Hưng Yên*
*/ Hotline: 0963 877 256 – Ms Huệ*
*Email: hue.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Yahoo: sale3.anhsaomoitravel*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com ,chothuexedulichhanoi.com*
*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

